# which battery??



## regal1981 (Aug 2, 2008)

Need to replace the battery in my regal. Running 1500 watt matts and 2 Treo Ssi. Bought a ho 145 amp alt. A couple years ago but I don't think its working right anymore. I've heard optima are no good anymore, also heard the same about interstate batt. Any suggestions??


----------



## regal1981 (Aug 2, 2008)

Big three already done with 0 gauge but lights still dim when really thumpin.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

if its for that regal the xs Power d3400 will be a direct drop in the stock location


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

the ppl who say optimas are no good are ppl who strickly believe that if you dont have a car audio name brand like kinetik, XS power, stinger ect. then they are no good...nothing wrong with those batteries if thats what you want and have xs money to blow. but an optima yellow top under the hood will be perfect for your application

shit i been running 3 yellowtops in my car for a few years now and no issues


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Go with Odyssey they are the best for the money. That was all the high in boats run on the water. For my system on my boat I'm running 4 of the 2150's. They will not disappoint


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

If ur on a budget just go to oriellys or SAMs and get the biggest agm battery that will fit in the stock location… btw optimas are not neccesarily junk but they are over priced for the quality plus they are real temperamental…


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

incman78 said:


> If ur on a budget just go to oriellys or SAMs and get the biggest agm battery that will fit in the stock location… btw optimas are not neccesarily junk but they are over priced for the quality plus they are real temperamental…


I tried Costo deep cycle and they didn't work for me. Good thing is they let you return no problem


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

my last truck had an optima yellowtop, got it out a totalled car, 5 years and never an issue with a stereo beating on it

im about 2 full years on my new optima yellowtops, 3 of them taking a beating from my sundown amps running half ohm on a stock alt...never an issue with them

maybe just had a bad batch for some ppl, and i dont find $170 a pop over priced so ill stick with mine


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Optimas are fine for most setups but when you get to running big shit they simply cannot compete with the Odysseys or XS Powers not even the Optima G31s....... I have ran just about every brand of the AGMs in daily and competition applications and I firmly stand behind Odyssey and XS Power


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

74Olds98SLAB said:


> my last truck had an optima yellowtop, got it out a totalled car, 5 years and never an issue with a stereo beating on it
> 
> im about 2 full years on my new optima yellowtops, 3 of them taking a beating from my sundown amps running half ohm on a stock alt...never an issue with them
> 
> maybe just had a bad batch for some ppl, and i dont find $170 a pop over priced so ill stick with mine



In '09 Optima moved manufacturing from US to Mexico. I have heard some rumors they have not been the same since, but IDK. I have one from '08 that's working great so far. 

But for heavy use I would probably go with XS or Odyssey. The Sears diehard platinums are rebranded Odyssey with a slightly better warranty.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

i wouldnt spend the cash for them...im happy with mine...just got metered today, non walled and a stock alternator right now with 3 yellowtops 

148.2 (legal) on the termlab and with just music

149.4 kick panel
161.0 port


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

87gbody said:


> The Sears diehard platinums are rebranded Odyssey with a slightly better warranty.


I've heard the same thing, and I know of a few people who run them and are thoroughly satisfied. I'm running a D3100 under the hood and that thing is fucking solid. I had a yellow top under the hood of my Denali and it did ok running a pretty conservative setup but after going with XS I don't think I'll be going back to Optima anytime soon.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

1500 watt matts amp is Class D, the most he'll seen pulled from that is about 80amps. Any battery on the planet will work just fine!


----------



## Juarez823 (Nov 11, 2012)

The Agm batteries sears has are made by Johnson controls or jci same ppl you make the optima battery. Largest batt company in the world. They make autozone, orileys, sears and Costco batts they are easily recognized by their patented vent caps on the batts, cut off corners. I can't remember off the top of my head bt I believe east penn makes Xs, stinger and odyssey batts. Kinetic is the only batt that actually makes their own, until they had a fallout with their only distributor and the engineer who originally designed the batt engineered another similar one which is being produced by everyone now


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Juarez823 said:


> The Agm batteries sears has are made by Johnson controls or jci same ppl you make the optima battery. Largest batt company in the world. They make autozone, orileys, sears and Costco batts they are easily recognized by their patented vent caps on the batts, cut off corners. I can't remember off the top of my head bt I believe east penn makes Xs, stinger and odyssey batts. Kinetic is the only batt that actually makes their own, until they had a fallout with their only distributor and the engineer who originally designed the batt engineered another similar one which is being produced by everyone now


Other than Sears diehard platinum, which is rebadged Oddysee.


----------



## Juarez823 (Nov 11, 2012)

I disagree. I am sure if you were to call jci and ask them if they make die hard platinum or duralast platinum they will tell you yes and they are assembled by east penn. oh did I forget to mention I work for JCI lmao


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Juarez823 said:


> I disagree. I am sure if you were to call jci and ask them if they make die hard platinum or duralast platinum they will tell you yes and they are assembled by east penn. oh did I forget to mention I work for JCI lmao


:wow:. hmm...

So forget about who makes what, is the Diehard platinum group 31 essentially the same as the Oddysee equivalent? I know someone who contacted Oddysee and was told that they are the same with different color cases.


----------



## Juarez823 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yea specs are the same. A bit of a diff design in the build bt deff better to go with an diehard or duralast platinum. Far better priced and their local if there is ever any warranty issues. If a bigger battery is needed go with a hawker they are the parent company of odyssey. Either or great batts better reserve capacity versus a sprial cell batt, only advantage to that design is that it's more durable withstanding vibration. Take note they are glass mat batteries versus the excide orbital gel cell which don't have great rep


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

what about just running a good capacitor.....or one of them small kinetic batts in the trunk???


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

vamps said:


> what about just running a good capacitor.....or one of them small kinetic batts in the trunk???


External stiffing capacitors do practically nothing and rarely help.(However I have seen them help with regular lag and suppress noise).

Post a little more info about your setup. An additional battery could be a bad idea if your charging system isn't keeping up to begin with.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Last year I swaped out my optima yellow top thats five years old for an xspower d3400. The xs just died on me at 15 months of use, im not giving up on xs and will be trying them one more time but you caint go wrong with optima. I even have eight optima group 31's for my hydros that are also five years old and still going strong.


----------

